# Vigorelli Custom Build



## refund!? (Oct 16, 2006)

I'm very excited to finally begin building up my 2012 Vigorelli.frame/fork. I was going to wait until everything was at hand but I couldn't stand it. So here are a few photos of my initial efforts. So far I've gathered a Nitto lugged stem & seatpost and handlebars; Brooks antique brown B-17 narrow Imperial saddle, handlebar tape, seat bag, & toe straps; the wheelset (Campy Record hubs, Mavic Open Pro rims, 14-15 butted spokes, 32 hole, 3X); and MKS pedals & alloy toe clips. On the way are Campy Record 11-speed shifters, derailleurs, cassette, chain, and brakes; Conti GP 4000 700x25 tires; and a Chris King headset. 

I'll post a few more photos of the finished bike in a week or so. Thanks for looking.


----------



## 1Lieutenant (Jul 25, 2012)

Beautiful bike! Can't wait to see it finished.


----------

